# Photos of my Cockatiel flock..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Photos were taken yesterday. *

Rosalie*









*Mali*









*Tilly*









*Theo*









*Shiro*









*Larry*









*Freddy*









*Emmit*









*Ella*









*Charlie*









*Basil*










I will do the 2 foster Cockatiels in another thread.


----------



## theceltichorse (Aug 23, 2010)

What beautiful tiels you have! How do you handle all of them though? I find it hard to have just one... although I am considering getting another one. Yes, I am :wacko:
Hahaha. I figure two might actually be easier than just one...


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Your tiels are lovely!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your tiels are very beautiful


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful as always your cockatiels....


----------

